# [Beratung]



## labernet (13. Dezember 2017)

So nachdem ich die letzten Wochen mehr Kopfschmerzen bekommen habe als Antworten auf die Frage "Welche 240mm AiO Lösung will ich haben?" möchte ich mir doch jetzt zumindest ein wenig Hilfe holen und vielleicht Erfahrungen anderer PC Enthusiasten. Ich habe glaube ich mehr Artikel und "Reviews" gelesen, als ich jemals davor zu irgendeinem Thema gelesen habe. "Bloß nicht Corsair""Ja kein Kraken""Aufpassen dass kein Asetek Derivat ist" etc pp. Und ich bin leider inzwischen mit meinem Laienwissen am Ende.

Deshalb wende ich mich hier an Euch:

Was wird gekühlt? 8700k @1.36V

Welches Gehäuse? Fractal Design Core 500 (wird später voraussichtlich ersetzt durch das DAN Cases C4-SFX, dadurch werden auch die Lüfter zwangsläufig ersetzt)

Welcher Preisrahmen? max 130€

Nun gibt es 2 Modelle, die mir hängengeblieben sind (dennoch offen für andere Vorschläge): Be Quiet Silent Loop 240 und AlphaCool Eisbär 240.

Gibt es eventuell etwas vergleichbares oder sogar besser in Preis/Leistung oder habe ich etwas komplett übersehen?


----------



## DerAktive (13. Dezember 2017)

Hey,

der Eisbaer meiner Meinung nach besser, da man ihn besser und schneller erweitern kann. Ich habe meinen Eisbaer 360 mit Temperatursensoren ausgestattet und steuere ihn mit dem Commander Pro, das übersteigt allerdings dein Budget. Deine beiden ausgewählten Kühlungen haben beide den ST30 von Alphacool eingebaut, also ist das schon fast ein totes Rennen.  Bei Wartungen stellt sich die Eisbaer mit dem AGB im Modul deutlich besser an. (also im Befüllen) Wenn das für dich aber egal ist, entscheide nach Design.

MfG


----------



## labernet (13. Dezember 2017)

erweiterung ist nicht geplant und auch durch die begrenzung des cases nicht wirklich durchführbar hab ich das gefühl.

was mir aber jetzt noch aufgefallen ist, die eisbär wird nicht in das C4-SFX passen, so wie ich das jetzt nachgeschaut hab. CPU Cooler Clearance ist ungefähr 70mm und der Block von der Alphacool ist allein schon ohne Anschlüsse und Tubes 67mm.

Aber gibt es außer den Beiden noch weitere AiO, die gut sind? (Leistung, Qualität, Lautstärke?)


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
könnte knapp werde (Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT ) im core 500, ins C4-sfx wird er passen wenn du die unteren Standbeine erhöhst, oder man stellt sich einen radiatore extern hin, dazu gibts ja auch Vorrichtungen (geht auch mit kleinen)
Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT | Phobya Pure Performance | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Be Quiet Silent Loop 240 und AlphaCool Eisbär 240 sind ja fast baugleich, nur leider hört man punkto pumpen besonders bei der Silent Loop eher negatives. 
Generell bin ich kein freund von Pumpen direkt auf dem Cpusockel, wo eben bauartbedingt keine Entkopplungsmöglichkeit besteht.


----------



## labernet (13. Dezember 2017)

sieht definitiv interessant aus, aber ich hab da bedenken, da ich das gehäuse wohl öfters transportieren werde und seperater radiator außerhalb wird wohl eher nicht in frage kommen


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Dezember 2017)

Custom wakue heißt jetzt nicht = nicht transportierbar. Die fittinge sind mit überwurf mutter, da löst sich nichts 
Wenn du das Core 500 vor Ort hast, messe es aus wie viel Platz dir bleibt wenn man den 240er installieren würde. Heißt 6cm + 2,5 für den Lüfter =8,5cm gesammtdicke.
Das C4-SFX ist ja noch ein stück enger, da muss man recht kreativ werden und auch basteln wollen. Wenn dir das alles zu "antrengend" ist schnall dir eine Silenloop bzw Eisbaer rein. Weil andere AIOs sind schon wegen den Aluradiatoren ein NOGO !


----------



## DerAktive (13. Dezember 2017)

Schnellkupplungen?


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Dezember 2017)

Würde man das auf beiden strängen machen wären es zb bei den Eiszapfen Schnellkupplungsset pro Strang 25,20 euro bei beiden dann 50,40. Ich hab so das gefühl das würde dem Te dann alles zu teuer werden .....


----------



## labernet (13. Dezember 2017)

nuja dachte mir schon dass es wohl auf den silentloop rauslaufen wird. dennoch werd ich mir evtl gedanken machen zwecks eines custom loops für das c4-sfx, aber das hat ja noch ein bisschen zeit.


----------



## bastian123f (14. Dezember 2017)

labernet schrieb:


> nuja dachte mir schon dass es wohl auf den silentloop rauslaufen wird. dennoch werd ich mir evtl gedanken machen zwecks eines custom loops für das c4-sfx, aber das hat ja noch ein bisschen zeit.



Bin auch zurzeit am Überlegen welche ich nehmen soll. Die Esibär ist modular aufgebaut, wobei man die Silent Loop auch ändern kann. 
Bei mir läuft es wahrscheinlich auf die Silent Loop drauf aus, da bequiet die Pumpe angeblich überarbeitet hat und die Fehler nicht mehr auftauchen sollten. Es ist natürlich noch die Gefahr da, da manche Händler teilweise noch alte Loops auf lager haben.


----------



## labernet (15. Dezember 2017)

kurze nachfrage: wenn ich die alphacool mir jetzt holen würde, dann kann ich doch den radiator, schläuche und anschlüsse für einen custom loop später benutzen, oder?


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Dezember 2017)

Ist ja erweiterbar, die gewinde sind IG1/4. Nur der Eisbäre ist ja recht hoch, wie du die in das C4-SFX reibekommen willst? Miss mal vorher aus ob es wirklich geht.


----------



## labernet (16. Dezember 2017)

Ne wenn dann anderer block, agb und pumpe. Aber radiator schlauch und anschlüsse von der Eisbär dann.


----------



## razzor1984 (16. Dezember 2017)

Was wäre denn so schlimm wenn du gleich auf custom gehst? Ich sehe denn Sinn nicht den dir eine silentloop bringt - ja das packet aus Pumpe und cpu kühler ist in einem, aber das wars.
Imme mehr user bescheinigen der silenloop pumpe nicht gerade die beste haltbarkeit !


----------



## labernet (16. Dezember 2017)

einfach nur die liquidität meinerseits, deshalb erstmal AiO bis das neue Case fertig ist


----------

